# Are these coatie ear tufts?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I think Ranger has more ear fuzz than I thought. So what's the vote....long coat or stock coat? Just curious since some said he looked stock coat in the pics I posted earlier...but I've heard long coat too. I dont care either way







He is 7 weeks 3 days old.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

He's not dead...promise....he was half asleep with his eyes half open, half rolled back


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe in between???


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

It seems like any tuft he has in inside his ear. But most pics of coatie pups I've seen they have tufts on the edges too. Maybe he is too young for much "tufting" yet. 

He's such a cutie though.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it's too early to tell, but I'm not used to evaluating puppies either.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

long coat is my vote


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like a coat to me! I love them!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Ranger is adorable.









I read that his father had a long coat and his mother a stock coat. I believe coat length is just simple Mendelian genetics, whereas color is more difficult. Someone correct me if that's not the case. Assuming that it is if Ranger’s father is homozygous recessive (long) and mother is homozygous dominate (stock), then your pup is heterozygous for coat length and will have a plush coat.

If Ranger's mother was actually a shorter plush coat, rather than a stock coat then he would have an even 50% chance of becoming a plush or long coat. Do you have a a link or photo of his mom?

Here's some information about the genetics of coat inheritance if you're interested:
http://www.leabashiba.com/German.Shepherd.Dog.coat.colours.htm

This site is great for color genetics:
http://www.ehretgsd.com/genetics.htm

IMO He's 100% cutie pie, we don't have to wait to find that out!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

LC is a ressesive gene. So if the sire was a coat we know he carries the gene, then all you need to for the dam to be a LC carrier to pass it on to the pup. But just because the sire is a LC and the dam is a carrier doesn't mean that the gene will be passed on to all the pups, some will be stock coat and some will be stock LC. There is no designation for push coat, which is just a little longer Stock coat without all the LC tuff's.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont have pics of the parents on my computer. But mom is a very short coated stock coat. Her grandmother was a long coat, but her mom and dad were both regular stock coats. This was the dam's first breeding to a long coat....so we dont know if she's a carrier.

Dad was told to be long coat. His furr is long....but after looking at some pics I have of him....I dont see much of any tufts in or around his ears, maybe just a little to the sides...so maybe he's more of a plush coat. He's got some sparse longer hairs on the backs of his legs. Looking at him...his hair is not much longer than a fuller stock coat. So he may be one of those "shorter" genetic long coats.

I really dont care what Ranger is. I was curious to know if he'd be long or stock. His hairs are not really any longer than other pups I've seen....they just stick strait up! Its really thick close to his skin and spikey up top.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Oops...I lied. I found some pics of Ranger's parents. 

Dad...supposed to be long coat



















Mom (not the best pic of her...it was the day she delivered)


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

What are the parents registered names?
And Dad's ears are kinda funky.. for lack for a better term...

Not sure about your pup, wait and see


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll have to get back to you on their names. I have it in an e-mail..and am waiting for the registration papers. We got him from a family friend that breeds. Dad does have wonky ears. I didnt really like them. But she bred him with a dam with good ears....because he had such a great temperment. Several of her dogs have gone to be trained as therapy dogs....so she wanted the best temperment possible in the parents. 3 out of Ranger's litter are going to a therapy dog organization to be trained and placed with disabled people.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Dad's a coat, not real long, but a coat none the less. I'll dig up some pics of my coated boy as a pup and a young adult. Both of my boy's parents were stock coat but evidently both carried the recessive. He was the only coat in the litter, also the only dark sable. I still vote stock coat.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a puppy pic, see the hair around the ears?







Much more than your boy:








Here he is at about 20 months, just about a month before I lost him








:


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Laura!

Okay- Mom has a stock coat that's for sure (homozygous dominant). 

Father is a tough one. He could be a longer plush meaning he is heterozygous. If he is then only half the pups would carry the long coat allele and be phonotypical plush coats, the other 50% would have the same genotype as mom and outwardly stock coats. So... by my logic that makes Ranger a plush coat- a LC shouldn't be possible with the mother only passing along dominant alleles.

If dear old Dad is actually a true Long Coat then all the pups will be a LC carrier and receive one recessive allele from him since it's all he has to give. All the pups would be heterozygous and have plush coats. I'm not sure that a stock coated pup is possible from this crossing since a homozygous dominate is not possible...

This is interesting and fun.









GSDtravels- What a handsome boy


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

dad is a LC and looks like trimmed ear hair


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Caras_GSD, he was such a good boy, I'll miss him forever







my beautiful boy, Link.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Dad's ears are not trimmed. I asked.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Cara how do you know the mother is homozygous? My long coated pup came from two stock coated GSD's because they both carried the long hair reccessive gene. The mother of this pup could be carrying the gene and since bred to a coatie, coaties are possible.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, very possible mom is heterozygous since her grandmother was a long coat. She may or may not have gotten that gene passed on to her from her mother...who carried the long coat gene and stock coat gene.

What I dont get is....if its a chance of a long coat if you breed a long coat to a long coat carrier....how did all the pups wind up fluffy like Ranger? Would a whole litter turn out long coat? What are the chances?

There is one boy in the litter that is even longer haired than Ranger...and he has lots of ear fuzz...and so much furr on his legs it kind of swirls around. So he's a definate long coat we think.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

gsdlove212- I could be mistakenly be basing everything off simple mendelian genetics. If it's more complex than that I'm way off!

I haven't spent much time studying GSD genetics, so by all means please correct me! I'm interested in learning more. Here I have just followed things to their logical (on paper) conclusion. Ranger's mother looks to have a very short coat- so I'm assuming she isn't a heterozygous recessive carrier based only on that one detail. I'm a genetic researcher so I do a lot of things in theory- I've never had a litter of pups.









Here's my plush boy at about 6 weeks- if it helps to have one to compare Ranger to.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Cara...don't quote me either, I am just going off the fact that I was told that there is no gene for plush, and a plush coat is technically a stock coat. So you could be right, too. I have no clue. I am not sold on the thought of this pup being a coatie, I honestly haven't seen enough of them to know. I DO know that this pup is not as "fluffy" as my coatie, and the ear fuzz is definately much shorter. Heres a pic of my coatie to compare


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: laura929
> What I dont get is....if its a chance of a long coat if you breed a long coat to a long coat carrier....how did all the pups wind up fluffy like Ranger? Would a whole litter turn out long coat? What are the chances?


They are all poofy!! 
Since no stock coats then dad is a long coat! Double recessive. Using the punnett square if mom is actually a carrier (like in gsdlover212's case) then you would have 50/50 plush and long coats. 

Or if mom is not a carrier and is a true stock coat- homozygous dominant, then you would have all plush and no long coats. 

either way- all fluffy puppies.


----------

